# It was bound to &nbsp;happen sooner or later



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: It was bound to  happen sooner or later*

you suck...  ;D


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: It was bound to  happen sooner or later*

ROOKIE!

;D






L.R.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: It was bound to  happen sooner or later*

Feeling your pain here too. Fished about 4 hours this afternoon and saw a total of 7 fish. The only thing I've caught in January is a cold.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: It was bound to  happen sooner or later*

I struggled today too. We launched at 4th Street at 7:15 AM.  We (me and Davy from my office) caught 4 dink trout 12-15 inches in about 30 minutes (me 3, him 1) then the bite just stopped.  We spooked about 10 Snook they would not bite.  We moved to Picnic Island.  I poled about 200 miles and did not see a single Red or Snook.  On our way back to the truck we crossed paths with a small school of nice Reds in flat, crystal-clear water.  I swear I saw 3 of them make a rude gesture with thier middle finger---I mean fin!  Davy landed one nice 21 inch Red on a rubber glass minnow. He watched the Red suck in the bite then hooked him. The rest hauled Red Fish ass.  I never worked so hard for 4 dink trout and a single Red Fish.  We finally gave up at 3pm.  Rough day on the water but the G. Loomis GLX and the St. Croix Avid worked great!!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: It was bound to  happen sooner or later*

Sounds like a normal day fishing for me. :-[


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: It was bound to  happen sooner or later*



> you suck...   ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: It was bound to  happen sooner or later*



> Sounds like a normal day fishing for me.



Me too, except for the 4 dink trout and 1 red.


----------

